# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Highgrove Bathrooms EziLay shower tray system?

## grantbudd

Looking at possibly getting one of these in the 900 x 1200 option not featured but for my alcove shower. Anyone used these products? I know they are a cheep import so im worried about quality. The shower recess is 1200 deep and 900 wide. The hob step is also out of the same material and I will tile the top and inside and use a product from streamline to finish the external vertical face. 
This is going to be laid onto a timber floorboard or ceramic tile underlay, whatever is the best application. All waterproofing will be done too :Redface: )    Highgrove Bathrooms - EziLay Shower Tray 
Help/feedback always welcomed 
Thanks 
Grant

----------


## woodchip

Ive not seen these before. Do you still have to tile over them or is that finished surface? Approx. 1m2 shower recess, will cost (presuming tiler is also there doing other stuff) $25 m2 screed bed, $40m2 to lay tiles, plus tiles $40m2, adhesive say $15, total $120 say $150. Is that a comparable price to those? also they say they can be cut to any size, you would have to waterproof the cut somehow??, cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Common name for these was Jig-saws, Best if waterproofing is placed first over tile underlay to reduce movement, Also not your waste pipe must be in just the right place, and they do have a tendency to leak around the waste after time. 
Not seen around for long time, probably because you can lay grout for a lot less and avoid the leaking waste with a puddle flange. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## grantbudd

I am going to do the tiling. We (Reece or NCP) cant find a plastic base to fit an alcove. All the bases have side entry along the 1200 side and the tile beads are all wrong for a 900 x 1200 alcvove with a tile bead on 3 sides. I was thinking this product as my substrate is floorboards with 6mm cement sheet going down and glued and nailed into place using stud adhesive. The cement screed base scares me due to movement in the subfloor given the house is a queenslander on pillars about 1000mm above the ground at that point. The house no longer moves as its been here for donkeys years but we all know what timber does in summer time. Im not hacking up the floor as its hardwood T&G with no damage.

----------


## grantbudd

> Ive not seen these before. Do you still have to tile over them or is that finished surface? Approx. 1m2 shower recess, will cost (presuming tiler is also there doing other stuff) $25 m2 screed bed, $40m2 to lay tiles, plus tiles $40m2, adhesive say $15, total $120 say $150. Is that a comparable price to those? also they say they can be cut to any size, you would have to waterproof the cut somehow??, cheers

  yes you tile over this...Waterproofing is no problem. It gets glued to the substrate and then waterproofed and then tiled. It has the correct fall in it so just a puddle flange and drain and done I guess? Just looks like the best option for any possible movement its not going to crack and fail like grout over cement could or am I getting it all wrong? 
This is for an ensuite so it will be used everyday and sometimes 4 times a day during peak summer up here!

----------


## woodchip

It does sound like it would suit your application, as long as the glue was good & held. Waterproofing over the top of the whole show sounds good. cheers

----------


## goldie1

I have used the Marmox one in the past ( very similar ) Make sure you get the puddle flange and 
waterproofing right and no problems. They are more expensive than screed but quicker.

----------


## grantbudd

Thats great to hear. Can you let me know what the marmox one was like? This one is a blue foam core that isnt the hardest but the fiberglass skin feels ok but still dents if I press it. Does this not matter as tiles spread the weight rather than a finger being more direct pressure? Im worried about quality for obvious reasons given its an import.

----------


## goldie1

> Thats great to hear. Can you let me know what the marmox one was like? This one is a blue foam core that isnt the hardest but the fiberglass skin feels ok but still dents if I press it. Does this not matter as tiles spread the weight rather than a finger being more direct pressure? Im worried about quality for obvious reasons given its an import.

  By the look of it its the same material. If you goggle mamox shower tray you will find it. 
Its available through plumbing plus stores. Your right it doesn't have to be very strong as the tile 
takes the load. The main advantage of it is you get perfect falls to the waste if your screeding 
technique isn't the best. Plus its quicker as you don't have to wait for the screed to dry. You can fit a 
puddle flange to it. The one Oldsalts mentioned "jigsaw " is still available it's been around for ages.

----------


## grantbudd

lol I thought jigsaw was reference to using one to cut the floor out! Ill look further  :Redface: ) Cheers guys

----------


## goldie1

> lol I thought jigsaw was reference to using one to cut the floor out! Ill look further ) Cheers guys

  DANMAC Jigsaw Flooring
and  marmox Shower Tray System

----------


## grantbudd

thanks for the link, there is a place 20 mins away that stocks them and have written to them.

----------


## doodling

hope you can help.
How did you go with the drainage and puddle flange and filling the gap around the  drain.  I have bought the wonder cap as was the only flat type with retro fit options puddle flange, THe cap of the wondercap puddle flange width is about 15mm. THe depth of the exilay system appears the right depth to accomdate this with the extra allowance for the tiles .  BUT my question/ problem is the gap between the cap whihc will take the grate and the rest of the ezilay tray is aout 50mm.  What do I use to fill that with?
About to glue in the retro puddle flange.
Links to both these products Installation Highgrove Bathrooms - EziLay 1000x1000x25mm
thanks
doodling

----------


## mgt

> hope you can help.
> How did you go with the drainage and puddle flange and filling the gap around the  drain.  I have bought the wonder cap as was the only flat type with retro fit options puddle flange, THe cap of the wondercap puddle flange width is about 15mm. THe depth of the exilay system appears the right depth to accomdate this with the extra allowance for the tiles .  BUT my question/ problem is the gap between the cap whihc will take the grate and the rest of the ezilay tray is aout 50mm.  What do I use to fill that with?
> About to glue in the retro puddle flange.
> Links to both these products Installation Highgrove Bathrooms - EziLay 1000x1000x25mm
> thanks
> doodling

  How did you go? 
i am about to install an ezilay shower tray and have purchased a Plastec puddle flange.  However the tray is about 30mm higher than where the puddle flange will sit.  What did you end up "bogging" up the flange with to bring it up level with the tray? 
Cheers,
MGT.

----------


## goldie1

This thread might help http://www.renovateforum.com/f247/ez...estion-111169/

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> How did you go? 
> i am about to install an ezilay shower tray and have purchased a Plastec puddle flange.  However the tray is about 30mm higher than where the puddle flange will sit.  What did you end up "bogging" up the flange with to bring it up level with the tray? 
> Cheers,
> MGT.

  The retro fit puddle flange should be installed flush to the ezilay drainage hole. If leaves the grate a little high, simply cut down the outer edge of the insert or dispose of it altogether, but, if doing this make sure you cut slots in the ring on the underside of of the grate to allow the base to properly drain. 
Godd luck and fair winds.

----------


## mgt

> This thread might help http://www.renovateforum.com/f247/ez...estion-111169/

  Thanks for that link.  Those images show my exact dilemma.  I am guessing that tile adhesive is just used to fill in the space above the flange and up to the top the grate and tile height???

----------


## goldie1

> Thanks for that link. Those images show my exact dilemma. I am guessing that tile adhesive is just used to fill in the space above the flange and up to the top the grate and tile height???

  Yes the recess in the shower tray can be used with many different grate systems  so it is filled to suit  
the one you are using making sure there is a gap under the grate or cut slots in it to allow any moisture 
between the tiles and the waterproofing to drain

----------


## mgt

> Yes the recess in the shower tray can be used with many different grate systems  so it is filled to suit  
> the one you are using making sure there is a gap under the grate or cut slots in it to allow any moisture 
> between the tiles and the waterproofing to drain

  Thanks heaps.  I have the Plastec model which has a large thread to screw the stainless steel grate to the correct tile height.  If I am guessing correctly - It appears that this loose screw thread is where any water would go that got through the grout and onto the waterproof membrane.  
On the puddle Flange - is there any particular silicon that I should use to glue it to the EziLay Shower Tray?  I used Sikaflex 11FC to glue the shower tray to the floor.  Can I use this to glue the Puddle Flange to the EziLay Shower Tray?  I notice on the bottle (and that of other polyurethane adhesives), that they are not to be used with all plastics.  The puddle flange is plastic. 
Any advice appreciated. 
Cheers,
MGT.

----------


## goldie1

Yes Sika 11 FC is fine put a weight on it to hold it in place till the glue sets.

----------


## mgt

> Yes Sika 11 FC is fine put a weight on it to hold it in place till the glue sets.

  Brilliant!  Thanks again so much for your reply.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Be very careful, sealing the waste with a sealant may prevent trapped water getting away. 
Most wastes are secures with tile glue that is porous so allowa any moisture to pass through it. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## goldie1

:Arrow Up:  What he said Sika is for the puddle flange not the grate

----------

